# An IT professional Looking to migrate to Canada



## Rahul Rajasekharan (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi Folks,

I am an IT professional with close to 8 years exp and wish to migrate to Canada. I have been doing an R&D on how to go about with it.Spoke to a law firm in Canada and was stunned to hear the legal fees which is close to 4000 US $..Is it worthy to go through them?
Are there any other methods or ways..
Can somebody please advise?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe you can do it yourself, saves a lot on the fees.
Look at this matrix, and give us the NOC code that best describes your profession (don't look at title, look at job description): Occupational Structure by Skill Type


----------



## Rahul Rajasekharan (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi,

Thanks for sharing the link.
I went through and found the below as the most apt Job Title and code

2173 Software engineers and designers


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Good news: that means your profession is on the list of eligible occupations:
Specific eligibility criteria – Federal skilled workers
Not so good news: you may be too late to apply as I expect this category will quickly meet its cap. As you can see this is one of the most popular ones:
Applications we will accept – Federal skilled workers
Good news: you can apply yourself if you qualify for all the different steps (under the Federal Skilled Workers program). Just follow the steps:
Determine your eligibility—Immigrate to Canada
Total fees: Apply – Federal skilled workers
Did you pass an IELTS test yet? 
Do you have your credentials evaluated yet by the appropriate organizations?


----------



## Sagar A (Feb 4, 2014)

*my eligibility*

Hi EVHB..Can you help me as well for my credentials.

Age : 27
Work exp: 4.5 years
Highest education:B.tech(I.T)
IELTS: ( R:8.5, W:6.5, L:8.5, S:7)
Status : Single

is my case eligible for applying...
I want to apply for 2171..
How much time the whole process willl take...


----------



## lakhwindr (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi EVHB

I still am looking at the data posted on CIC website updaed upto 06 June 14. 157/25000 have been reached abd total 20+ for 2173 and something 50+ for 2174 have been filled. How are you interpolating that its already too late?

would u please explain. I'm about to pay the fees and ready to file in for this. 

Thanks
Lucky

Sent from my SM-N900 using Expat Forum


----------

